# Sample E-liquid Pack - Brilliant Idea



## Silver (1/9/14)

Hi all

I wanted to take the opportunity to congratulate @Mauritz from Craft Vapour for having a sample pack available with all his flavours.

I saw it at the Vape Meet. Was packaged so beautifully. I think he had all 10 flavours in 5ml samples. I think it was R300 for the pack. (my numbers may be a bit out, I can't remember exactly)

But the point is that I think this is a fabulous idea. It's a brilliant way for vapers to sample the flavours relatively inexpensively. The idea is you try them all and then can re-order the ones you like in larger bottles.

Well done @Mauritz!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/14)

I have moved this to "Who has stock" 

I'd like to find out if any other retailers also do a pack containing all their flavours?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (1/9/14)

This is really awesome!!!!


----------



## rogue zombie (1/9/14)

Oh brilliant!

Its a range I have yet to try, so high up on my list. The line-up definitely needs a variety back - they all sound great.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD (1/9/14)

@Mauritz , will it be available on your site? Would love to get a pack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mauritz (1/9/14)

TylerD said:


> @Mauritz , will it be available on your site? Would love to get a pack.


 
It was a promotional item for the VapeMeet so unfortunately we sold out of 12mg and are not currently producing more. We still have stock of the 6mg and 18mg 6ml sample packs available while stocks last. We are evaluating options to make these available on a more permanent basis.

Regards,

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/9/14)

Mauritz said:


> It was a promotional item for the VapeMeet so unfortunately we sold out of 12mg and are not currently producing more. We still have stock of the 6mg and 18mg 6ml sample packs available while stocks last. We are evaluating options to make these available on a more permanent basis.
> 
> Regards,


 
Big UP on this. Will definitely be picking up one of these in the future. (be it at the next meet or on site... just have to wait for the cash hole that the meet created to fill up.  )


----------



## TylerD (2/9/14)

Mauritz said:


> It was a promotional item for the VapeMeet so unfortunately we sold out of 12mg and are not currently producing more. We still have stock of the 6mg and 18mg 6ml sample packs available while stocks last. We are evaluating options to make these available on a more permanent basis.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks


----------



## Metal Liz (2/9/14)

How would i go about ordering an 18mg sample pack and what is the price on this?  would love to try out the range


----------

